# Has anyone heard of such a thing?



## QuinsNana (Jun 30, 2013)

I was knitting one of those furry yarns on large needles, and the yarn kept sliding off the "wrong" end--not the pointed one. I finally made some end covers out of cardboard to make the ends too large for the yarn to slide off. This worked, but is not my idea of a nice knitting accessory. I've tried to find such a think in Michael's and online, to no avail. (Of course, I have no idea what to call it, so it's no surprise I haven't found one--there aren't that many "thingy thing that goes on knitting needle ends" out there.) Have any of you heard of such a thing? :roll:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

When I was a little girl learning to knit, often the plastic knitting needles broke or the end snapped off. 
All we did was wrap a rubber band around the end and "Wella", no stitches slipped off.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Perhaps large beads, if you can find any with big enough holes? If what you are knitting is going to be finished quite soon and is a one-off it may be best to stick to the cardboard. I haven't heard of anything designed for the purpose but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist somewhere. I hope someone can help you!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I believe you are taking about point protectors.


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

When I was little and learning, the only needles my mum had which were the right size for my hands were DPNs. So she took a craft knife and cut a wine cork into about 1/4 inch slices, these cork coins became fantastic temporary ends for me and stitch stoppers for mum too


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

AnjiCat said:


> When I was little and learning, the only needles my mum had which were the right size for my hands were DPNs. So she took a craft knife and cut a wine cork into about 1/4 inch slices, these cork coins became fantastic temporary ends for me and stitch stoppers for mum too


That sounds like a great idea, as this happens to me as well . Thanks for posting this Reply :thumbup:


----------



## QuinsNana (Jun 30, 2013)

Nope--I'm talking about something to make the ends opposite the points larger, Sam.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I use a rubber band too.


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

QuinsNana said:


> Nope--I'm talking about something to make the ends opposite the points larger, Sam.


Well, you can slide them down the needle to where ever you need them to be :lol:


----------



## QuinsNana (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the instant replies! I do have to wonder, though, what all of you are doing online instead of knitting?  
I like the rubber band idea best, so far. It's cheap, easy to use, and will fit any size needles. Thanks!


----------



## QuinsNana (Jun 30, 2013)

AnjiCat said:


> Well, you can slide them down the needle to where ever you need them to be :lol:


I've never seen point protectors like that--I bet we're talking about two different things here. I'm referring to those little thingys that you put on the points to keep the yarn from coming off the pointy end. I bet you're talking about those things I saw online while searching that are flat, squarish, plastic things. Those would work wonderfully if they slide. Thanks!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I use circular needles and have not had that problem. You could try going to the home improvement store and look at washers which are available in metal, plastic, and rubber.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

QuinsNana said:


> Thanks for all the instant replies! I do have to wonder, though, what all of you are doing online instead of knitting?


Same as you :!: :!:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> When I was a little girl learning to knit, often the plastic knitting needles broke or the end snapped off.
> All we did was wrap a rubber band around the end and "Wella", no stitches slipped off.


I use a wide rubber band, also. Wrap several times around the end of the needle. Doesn't cost a thing.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

i got some washers from the hardware dept.at lowes


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Would the 2-inch squishy stress balls be too big? Hollow out a hole slightly smaller than the diameter of the needle end so the fit is tight.

Winding some scrap yarn around the end of the needle as if the needle was a nostepinne and gluing the outer strands to create a stitch stopper?


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I always use rubber bands for this too.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Maybe you could attach a pompon to the end of the needle.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Corks work well


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

How about a plumbing washer?


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't know what they are called but there are times I have wished for some thingys to stop the knitting from coming off the end. Perhaps and e-mail and a picture to Knit Picks might get them to consider making a new accessory.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Washers should work, and you can wrap around rubber bands to keep THEM from sliding off. Does that work for you?


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

end protecters? I haven't heard of any either.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

Corks


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Me also. Cannot drop off the end of the needle at all when you are holding both ends to knit with.


fergablu2 said:


> I use circular needles and have not had that problem. You could try going to the home improvement store and look at washers which are available in metal, plastic, and rubber.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Me also. Cannot drop off the end of the needle at all when you are holding both ends to knit with.


fergablu2 said:


> I use circular needles and have not had that problem. You could try going to the home improvement store and look at washers which are available in metal, plastic, and rubber.


----------



## Cassienne (Apr 21, 2013)

A circular needle would be the answer.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I wonder if those felt thingys some sewing machines have to put on the thread spindle would work? You may be able to buy them at a sewing center.


----------



## Linda1945 (Apr 3, 2011)

I uses scrungies on the ends and it worked great


----------



## Kbg351 (Jul 20, 2011)

Try. Wooden needles.. Less slippery...


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

hazelbut said:


> Me also. Cannot drop off the end of the needle at all when you are holding both ends to knit with.


Me too! Gradually swapped all my needles to circular. Now I don't drop one and lose it, stitches don't fall off the end and I don't poke anyone in confined spaces!


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

Try making some out of Play Doh or polymer clay. Make a ball the size you want, put it over the end, smooth it a little so it will stay over the existing end, and let harden.


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

My loving DH came up with the washer idea. Works excellent.


----------



## greenapples (May 7, 2012)

Use circular needles and then the problem disappears.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

When we first started making scarves with the larger needles all you could buy was the long plastic ones and I wanted them shorter. What I did was cut them at the length I wanted and I took a cotton ball and a circle of fabric and ran a running st around the circle of fabric and put in the cotton ball glued it on the knitting needle and drew the st tight glued the edges so they wouldn't fall off, so it looked like a stuffed ball at the end of the needle I still use them all the time.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Has anyone tried PlayDo and formed their own or Fimo?
So many suggestions. A bead or washer can easily be put on the pointy end and it will slide to the other end, a drop of super glue should hold them in place or force some yarn in the space where the hole is on the needle to make the "brakes" hold.

Carol J.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

misellen said:


> Same as you :!: :!:


 :twisted:


----------



## ftmum22 (Sep 3, 2012)

If you already have point protectors, how about cutting off the other end so they woulds slide?


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Maybe change to circular needle.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

hazelbut said:


> Me also. Cannot drop off the end of the needle at all when you are holding both ends to knit with.


Me too. One more reason I prefer circulars.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

AnjiCat said:


> When I was little and learning, the only needles my mum had which were the right size for my hands were DPNs. So she took a craft knife and cut a wine cork into about 1/4 inch slices, these cork coins became fantastic temporary ends for me and stitch stoppers for mum too


This is the best idea yet ! :thumbup: Something to keep in mind when I run into this sort of problem. Thanks, AnjiCat


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> When I was a little girl learning to knit, often the plastic knitting needles broke or the end snapped off.
> All we did was wrap a rubber band around the end and "Wella", no stitches slipped off.


Me too...


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

QuinsNana said:


> Nope--I'm talking about something to make the ends opposite the points larger, Sam.


OPPS sorry :-( :-( :-( I misunderstood.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I have a "better quality" stopper. LOL
I cut a disc from a plastic milk container.

And it works just fine.

Linda


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I was wondering why it was a problem and then I remembered I never really use straight needles anymore. When I started with circulars I was converted right away. Less stress on my wrist (at the time I was having trouble with pains from my wrist to my elbow and fingers going numb), the heavy items sit on my lap not on the end of a long needle and I don't poke anyone. Good Luck, but are rubber bands bulky enough to keep the yarn from falling off. How about a piece of packing foam you get sheets of it when ever you buy something. Good luck, maybe you will become an inventor and become rich when you find a solution.


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

I find super glue and beads work wonders there are beads of all sizes and they are cheap. hope this helps


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

And I just heard of them last year , and I wouldn't be with out mine, I cut up the whole cork, and I've been using them constantly.


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes they are called Point Protectors and most places that carry knitting Tool Accessories will have them. They will serve for what you want but we always purchased them to put at pointed end of needle to keep stitches from sliding off when we weren't knitting. I still use them but elastic bands will do the same job.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

sam0767 said:


> I believe you are taking about point protectors.


I think she's actually talking about 'end' protectors if there is such a thing. Many of the ideas here would work, including keeping her ugly cardboard creations. I'd try the rubber bands first but...whatever works for you. :thumbup:


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

If you want something to go over the end of the needle, what about crutch or cane covers? The cover would/should go over the entire end of the needle. They come in different sizes or replacement caps for the door stoppers that keep the door from banging into the wall?


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I use circular needles and have not had that problem. You could try going to the home improvement store and look at washers which are available in metal, plastic, and rubber.


I too thought of using circulars and letting the sts slide off onto cable.I also made some point protectors out of clay and you could make them any size you want and make he hole big enought o fit on back end of needles. Getting some good ideas here though.


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

QuinsNana said:


> I've never seen point protectors like that--I bet we're talking about two different things here. I'm referring to those little thingys that you put on the points to keep the yarn from coming off the pointy end. I bet you're talking about those things I saw online while searching that are flat, squarish, plastic things. Those would work wonderfully if they slide. Thanks!


Would those plastic squares that are sometimes on hot dog bun packages or hamburger bun packages with the holes work? :shock:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I realise you wouldn't want anything too heavy but how about a clothes peg?


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

use circulars needles. solves all the problems.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

QuinsNana said:


> I was knitting one of those furry yarns on large needles, and the yarn kept sliding off the "wrong" end--not the pointed one. I finally made some end covers out of cardboard to make the ends too large for the yarn to slide off. This worked, but is not my idea of a nice knitting accessory. I've tried to find such a think in Michael's and online, to no avail. (Of course, I have no idea what to call it, so it's no surprise I haven't found one--there aren't that many "thingy thing that goes on knitting needle ends" out there.) Have any of you heard of such a thing? :roll:


I had this happen to me long ago.
That is probably the reason I no longer knit with straights.
I love my circulars. Interchangables!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

A friend of mine made me these needles to work on ruffle scarves. just a ball from the craft store and he drilled a hole the size of the dowel rod. you could drill the size of the needle works great for me.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I too wrap a big rubber band around the ends of my large needles. it only seems to happen with chunky yarns.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Knitting my first prayer shawl with large needles and the yarn would slip off the end of the needle - that's when I discovered circular needles and problem solved.


----------



## pkdanley (Jul 1, 2013)

So many creative people with creative ideas!! Someone asked what are we all doing surfing the net when we should be knitting. I'm getting my morning internet fix and d-stressing from my project which is giving me fits lol


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Protectors-Stoppers-Knitting-Needles-6-Piece/dp/B002HRAFLS

One appears to go on the pointed end and the other on the blunt end of needle.
I use rubber bands. The cork works also. And it's cheaper :thumbup:


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

The corks are a good idea, also you could drill
a hole in the centre of a large button for each needle


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

no but I bet if you went to a hardware store with your needles you could find either metal or better rubber washers that would fit. I find if I need something special the people at Tru Value seem to be very helpful and delight in solving problems.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

You need to switch to circular needles...there is no "wrong end".


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

When I have the ends of the needles come off or break I also use cork to put on the broken ends.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd look in the toy department for something (beads for babies?) that would work.
Or to be be low cost--cut some circles out of plastic and put a hole in the center or use the screw on lids from milk or juice cartons with a hole punched in the center.


----------



## eberry5134 (Feb 12, 2011)

QuinsNana said:


> Nope--I'm talking about something to make the ends opposite the points larger, Sam.


Try using circular needles - no end to slip off. Just knit back and forth the same way you do with 2 needles.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> i got some washers from the hardware dept.at lowes


I use washers too, at the point end. Good idea at other end also. Only didn't go to store, raided my husband's tool room.
Beverly


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Why not just switch to circulars?


----------



## colly (Apr 29, 2013)

When I was a kid my mother had round aluminum coin thingys that were about the size of a quarter with a hole in the middle. They were specificly for putting on the ends of the needles so knitting wouldn't fall off the end. Guess they don't sell them any more. I remember they had writing on them... hummmm funny they don't sell them anymore if so many people are needing them.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I am wondering why the stitches are so big that they come off the wrong end of the needle? The knitting should be just tight enough to slide easily on the needles but not so loose as to fall off the opposite end. Hmm......


----------



## elainesak (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm visualizing the possibility of poking a hold in a ping pong ball and having that 'stop' the yarn from coming off the wrong end...haven't tried it myself, but that's what I pictured when you described the problem. I don't remember what size needle you're using - did you say?


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Rubber bands or cork slices.


----------



## QuinsNana (Jun 30, 2013)

Washers--another great idea! You gals are the best


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm confused. Are you knitting with double point needles?


----------



## QuinsNana (Jun 30, 2013)

Torticollus said:


> I am wondering why the stitches are so big that they come off the wrong end of the needle? The knitting should be just tight enough to slide easily on the needles but not so loose as to fall off the opposite end. Hmm......


I'm not quite sure why they're that way--the yarn is so furry it's very difficult to even find each stitch, and the needles are so big that I have to knit fairly loosely just to get the needle into each stitch. It's probably a combination of a number of things.


----------



## QuinsNana (Jun 30, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> I'm confused. Are you knitting with double point needles?


Nope, single-point giant needles. Maybe I can take a picture of what I am talking about, although the thought of even touching that yarn again gives me the willies.


----------



## QuinsNana (Jun 30, 2013)

rjhandmade said:


> I was wondering why it was a problem and then I remembered I never really use straight needles anymore. When I started with circulars I was converted right away. Less stress on my wrist (at the time I was having trouble with pains from my wrist to my elbow and fingers going numb), the heavy items sit on my lap not on the end of a long needle and I don't poke anyone. Good Luck, but are rubber bands bulky enough to keep the yarn from falling off. How about a piece of packing foam you get sheets of it when ever you buy something. Good luck, maybe you will become an inventor and become rich when you find a solution.


I was thinking the exact same thing--I could invent something and become rich! However, you all have so many good ideas that I fear no one would pay for something they could make for free.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

QuinsNana said:


> Thanks for all the instant replies! I do have to wonder, though, what all of you are doing online instead of knitting?
> I like the rubber band idea best, so far. It's cheap, easy to use, and will fit any size needles. Thanks!


Oops! You caught us!


----------



## QuinsNana (Jun 30, 2013)

I love circular needles! Why didn't I think of that??? Probably because I was looking for needles large enough and didn't find any that were circular, and I needed to get the hat done for Christmas. But from now on, circular all the way!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

You could make yourself some pretty ones from that self hardening modelling clay. Don't know about the weight though.
Or make ends similar to those on the end of an artists marl stick......pad the existing end by poking the needle through the centre of a cotton wool ball. Cut little circles of fabric with pinking shears then run a gathering thread around, slip it over the cotton wool ball, tighten up and fasten off the gathering thread.
Functional, pretty and lightweight.


----------



## QuinsNana (Jun 30, 2013)

You are all so creative! (I always have to follow a pattern/recipe/directions/whatever--not a really creative bone in my body. So how did I end up with an artist for a daughter??) I have a neighbor who doesn't know how to follow knitting patterns and yet she makes the most incredible knitted sweaters and vests--she could sell them for a fortune, they're so beautiful.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

They finally have point protectors for a reasonable price at Walmart. They come in a pack of several sizes, very useful to hold your stitches from falling off the other end.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I use a small piece of felt for this problem. I make a small hole in the felt & just slip it on the needle.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

QuinsNana said:


> I was knitting one of those furry yarns on large needles, and the yarn kept sliding off the "wrong" end--not the pointed one. I finally made some end covers out of cardboard to make the ends too large for the yarn to slide off. This worked, but is not my idea of a nice knitting accessory. I've tried to find such a think in Michael's and online, to no avail. (Of course, I have no idea what to call it, so it's no surprise I haven't found one--there aren't that many "thingy thing that goes on knitting needle ends" out there.) Have any of you heard of such a thing? :roll:


Try going to the hardware store for neoprene washers. Take your needles with you as the washers have different size holes.
Be sure to get neoprene or nylon as real rubber will 'crock off' and you don't want black or red rubber streaks in your knitting.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

I made one with hot glue on an afghan stitch crochet hook, and it has held well for years.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Patent your idea and make million, and to answer your question, yes have had a problem like yours now and then.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

I would roll up some play doh or plasticine until its soft, then stick it on the blunt edge like a ball.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

A button-like thingy is available for the The KnitPicks interchangeable circs so you can use them as 2 ndls or stitch holders; and those thingys would probably work to hold your sts in place. It's like a large circular button that fastens on the end of the cord.
Come to think of it, a large button you don't need might work. A drill could make the hole as big as U need---Hmmm....


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I think point protector is a misnomer. They should be called "stitch stopper" or "stitch protector" because they are not for the purpose of protecting the point of the needles, but they are for keeping the stitches on the needle when the work in progress is put down. I don't know why they came up with the name point protector.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

QuinsNana said:


> I've never seen point protectors like that--I bet we're talking about two different things here. I'm referring to those little thingys that you put on the points to keep the yarn from coming off the pointy end. I bet you're talking about those things I saw online while searching that are flat, squarish, plastic things. Those would work wonderfully if they slide. Thanks!


Are you using straight or circular needles? For those interchangeable circular needles, flat round plastic ends can be bought from the source where you bought the needles. They screw on just like the interchangeable tips.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Last month someone posted a picture of Boye jumper needles that were made for use with bulky yarn.They had plastic disks on the non working end of the needles to keep the stitches from sliding off. Don't know if they are still available. All the suggestions,i.e. rubber bands, beads, etc. sound good to me.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

How large are the needles, and how many stitches are you putting on them? You need a circular needle with a longer cord, but maybe they don't make them as big as you need? Try pulling the first stitch up really tight so that it is tight when it gets to the other end of the needle.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

You can cut holes in a plastic water bottle cap to work too.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

So many ideas. I've seen crochet hooks that have a rubber cord at end of hook, wonder if there is such a think for knitting needles?


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

Did anyone see my reply about using those plastic squares with the hole in them that come on pkgs of hot dog & hamburger buns?


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't recall seeing anything to keep the stitches from falling off the "non pointy end" of your needles. As I see it, you are knitting a soft yarn on large needles and they are going off over the end. I think you came up with a GREAT idea to help you finish your project. I think you could also cut a disc from a plastic container and use that instead of cardboard. Wouldn't cost you anything, either. If you patent the idea, we would probably have to pay good money for the same thing, but prettily manufactured.


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

Blue Tack is good.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Really enjoyed all the responses to this question. I have an admission to make - I really resisted circulars for so many years, not realising they were SO versatile for using in everyday knitting, not just 'in the round'. As many people have said - use circulars - problem solved. I loved my well used straight bamboos but never use them now, converted to Proknit acrylics, interchangeable, even better for arthriticy wrists and thumbs.


----------



## knitty nurse Nora (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello! I'm hoping some of you experienced knitters can also help me with a pattern instruction. I am knitting a baby cardigan with knitted up front. The bit I'm struggling with reads:- join raglan seams. Using 3.1/4 needles, cast on 1 st.(cast on st. to be used for sewing border to front), with ws facing, rib across 7 sts. left on holder. 8 sts.
I have had a reply from Steph, thank you very much, but do I cast on the single st. first, then slide the 7 from the holder, or vice-versa? hope this doesn't sound too stupid!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

QuinsNana said:


> T
> I like the rubber band idea best, so far. It's cheap, easy to use, and will fit any size needles. Thanks!


Rubber bands rock for all their uses


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

Yes my Grandmother did the same for us kids when we learnt to knit. All my class at school wanted their needles to look the same.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

what i would do is wind a rubber band around the needle's end, place a large washer on the needle after the rubber band, then wrap another rubber band behind the washer....

i also really like the idea of the cork with the whole.


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

QuinsNana said:


> I was knitting one of those furry yarns on large needles, and the yarn kept sliding off the "wrong" end--not the pointed one. I finally made some end covers out of cardboard to make the ends too large for the yarn to slide off. This worked, but is not my idea of a nice knitting accessory. I've tried to find such a think in Michael's and online, to no avail. (Of course, I have no idea what to call it, so it's no surprise I haven't found one--there aren't that many "thingy thing that goes on knitting needle ends" out there.) Have any of you heard of such a thing? :roll:


Years ago I found some little row counters that went to end of the needle. It works like a charm and you can count your rows at the same time. I used it as a stopper too. Not sure if those things are still around, must have had them for about forty years !!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cut a slice off of the cork from a Wine Bottle, poke a hole in it and all is well.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

You could try pencil erasers that cover the ends of pencils. They work nice!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

QuinsNana said:


> I was knitting one of those furry yarns on large needles, and the yarn kept sliding off the "wrong" end--not the pointed one. I finally made some end covers out of cardboard to make the ends too large for the yarn to slide off. This worked, but is not my idea of a nice knitting accessory. I've tried to find such a think in Michael's and online, to no avail. (Of course, I have no idea what to call it, so it's no surprise I haven't found one--there aren't that many "thingy thing that goes on knitting needle ends" out there.) Have any of you heard of such a thing? :roll:


What about using circular needles?


----------



## csknits (Jun 16, 2013)

I had the same problem but wasn't as smart as you! I think your solution is right on...maybe you should patent your new invention.


----------



## horse (Apr 19, 2011)

how about stryofoam? (sorry, I think its spelled wrong but hoping you know what I mean). Maybe that would help the yarn not fall off.


----------



## nanasgrandcreations (Jun 28, 2011)

here is a silly thought for larger needles try the stationary store there is a triangle soft plastic "thingy" that you put on the part of a pencil to make them easier to hold eespeciall for smaller fingers


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

How about plastic lids like the ones on Crystal Lite or Pringles cans, and you cut a small X in the middle and slide them up the point to the end, where they should be big enough to keep the yarn from sliding past the end.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

KnitPicker said:


> You could try pencil erasers that cover the ends of pencils. They work nice!


I never thought of that. Good idea. Probably a lot less expensive and easier to find than the point protectors.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

No, but if you use a circular needle and just work back and forth instead of in the round the stitches can't slip off. Hope that helps


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sounds like the cork on the end would work best. If the "retainer" on the end is not working maybe you just need something larger around.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

why not stick a rubber eraser on the end?


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

QuinsNana said:


> I was knitting one of those furry yarns on large needles, and the yarn kept sliding off the "wrong" end--not the pointed one. I finally made some end covers out of cardboard to make the ends too large for the yarn to slide off. This worked, but is not my idea of a nice knitting accessory. I've tried to find such a think in Michael's and online, to no avail. (Of course, I have no idea what to call it, so it's no surprise I haven't found one--there aren't that many "thingy thing that goes on knitting needle ends" out there.) Have any of you heard of such a thing? :roll:


Another advantage of using circular needles- you work wont slide off the "wrong" end.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey- any wine corks around? or any other cork? 
chop it down to a manageable size-maybe aska round for spare or stray corks etc>>>


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

sometimes you can find the erasers that poke onto the end of pencils that will slip over the caps of your needles. The rubber in the eraser will grab and hold the yarn.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Use circular needles and that won't happen.



QuinsNana said:


> I was knitting one of those furry yarns on large needles, and the yarn kept sliding off the "wrong" end--not the pointed one. I finally made some end covers out of cardboard to make the ends too large for the yarn to slide off. This worked, but is not my idea of a nice knitting accessory. I've tried to find such a think in Michael's and online, to no avail. (Of course, I have no idea what to call it, so it's no surprise I haven't found one--there aren't that many "thingy thing that goes on knitting needle ends" out there.) Have any of you heard of such a thing? :roll:


----------



## Sherry-SSS (Jan 16, 2013)

When I was little (1940's), I used rubberbands too--still do.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

QuinsNana said:


> I was knitting one of those furry yarns on large needles, and the yarn kept sliding off the "wrong" end--not the pointed one. I finally made some end covers out of cardboard to make the ends too large for the yarn to slide off. This worked, but is not my idea of a nice knitting accessory. I've tried to find such a think in Michael's and online, to no avail. (Of course, I have no idea what to call it, so it's no surprise I haven't found one--there aren't that many "thingy thing that goes on knitting needle ends" out there.) Have any of you heard of such a thing? :roll:


What about hot gluing oversized buttons or beads to the ends? Could make them into 'functional art' pieces


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Wall tacky putty. Can reuse. On different needles.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Also silicone hair bands are great. Dont break down like rubber. They are same size as old goody bands for pony tails. Different colors. Some even glow in dark.


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

QuinsNana said:


> I was knitting one of those furry yarns on large needles, and the yarn kept sliding off the "wrong" end--not the pointed one. I finally made some end covers out of cardboard to make the ends too large for the yarn to slide off. This worked, but is not my idea of a nice knitting accessory. I've tried to find such a think in Michael's and online, to no avail. (Of course, I have no idea what to call it, so it's no surprise I haven't found one--there aren't that many "thingy thing that goes on knitting needle ends" out there.) Have any of you heard of such a thing? :roll:


I just saw a tutorial where a lady used polymer clay on the ends of crochet hooks to make them bigger so that they were easier to use. I bet this would work on the end of the knitting needle. You could make it as big around as you like. She laid the needle with the clay on a piece of quilting batting on a cookie sheet and covered it with foil then baked it at 275 degrees for 15 min for each 1/4 inch of thickness.


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

I wonder what someone would pay for something like that, that worked?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

The more replies I have read, including the one I had made previously, the more I agree with the people who suggest a circular needle to keep your work from coming off the end is the simplest solution.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

if you don't mind something semi-permanent,hot glue a plastic or wooden button on the end. you take off later by using a hair dryer to loosen up the glue. there are also,triangle point protectors that can slide down to the other end. I got mine at Jo-Ann's and Michael's. they must have them at Hobby Lobby or A.C.Moore,maybe even Annie's Attic,Herrscheners,or Mary Maxim. good luck for whatever you do.


----------



## denisecarolejones (Jan 9, 2012)

I think your dilemma has been solved but i noticed your name, is Quin the name of your grandchild or do you seriously have a set of quins for grandchildren? Apologies for being nosy but I am intrigued. Also my daughter is moving to San Diego for 6-8 months in October, what is it like and would you recommend the schools i have a grand daughter who will be in grade 3 in September


----------



## QuinsNana (Jun 30, 2013)

denisecarolejones said:


> I think your dilemma has been solved but i noticed your name, is Quin the name of your grandchild or do you seriously have a set of quins for grandchildren? Apologies for being nosy but I am intrigued. Also my daughter is moving to San Diego for 6-8 months in October, what is it like and would you recommend the schools i have a grand daughter who will be in grade 3 in September


I have just one Quin (it looks plural because I couldn't use an apostrophe) and he's my one grandson. I would love to tell you all about San Diego and the schools. Why don't you send me a message at [email protected], and we can chat.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

What about row counters?


----------



## yarnslut (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd go for the rubber band - it's not pretty, but it works. Or you can glue a piece of felt around the end. Good luck.


----------



## rughooker (May 27, 2013)

Point protector does protect the point. Unfortunately I
didn't have them on my needle when I sat down in a chair
that had the needles on them,and pushed the needle about
3" into my thigh! Changed to circular needles and never looked back!!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I tried those foam ear plugs for point protectors, they may work for your problem. Polymer clay works for point protectors also. Those too may work. Maybe try pencil erasers. hey come in all kinds of shapes and sizes any more. Circulars? yup best bet.


----------



## sensaswoolgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

I use circular needles for this and when I have to stop I make a knot in the needles.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Daisybel said:


> Perhaps large beads, if you can find any with big enough holes? If what you are knitting is going to be finished quite soon and is a one-off it may be best to stick to the cardboard. I haven't heard of anything designed for the purpose but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist somewhere. I hope someone can help you!


This sounds like a great solution.


----------

